# Warum ist mein Clinch-Knoten so instabil...



## kanon (27. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Forum, 
ich kämpfe mit dem Clinch Knoten... ich muss ihn teilweise 10 mal binden, bis er halbwechs stabil hält .. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich ne 30er mono Schnur mit der Hand vom Wirbel abreissen kann, nachdem ich sie mit dem Clinch befestigt habe ... Ich hab mit ettliche Videos angesehn und Anleitungen im Netz, aber es scheint keinen Trick zu geben ... ich wickle ihn 5-7 mal auf , stecke das Ende durch die Lasche und dann auch noch die verbesserte Variante. Ich befeuchte ihn mit Spucke ... hält alles nicht... geht euch das auch so?!
Grüße und Danke
Fil


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2019)

Mach halt einen anderen Knopf. Grinner und Palomar sind auch kein Hexenwerk, aber halten.


----------



## yukonjack (27. Oktober 2019)

Liegt vielleicht an der Spucke.


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. Oktober 2019)

Oder zu kurz abgeschnitten.


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Oktober 2019)

Weiterer eventueller Grund: scharfkantiges oder sonstwie defizitäres Wirbelöhr.


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. Oktober 2019)

Ist die Angelschnur schon ein bisschen älter ?

Und ist falsch gelagert worden,dann werden einige Mono Schnüre recht brüchig.

https://www.fischlexikon.eu/angelschnur/monofile-schnur.php


----------



## NaabMäx (27. Oktober 2019)

Wie der Herr, so s'Gscherr.  
Lass mal einen Passanten am Knoten lutschen. 
Für was zur Hölle, braucht man eine 30-er Schnur?


----------



## Forelle74 (27. Oktober 2019)

kanon schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> ich kämpfe mit dem Clinch Knoten... ich muss ihn teilweise 10 mal binden, bis er halbwechs stabil hält .. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich ne 30er mono Schnur mit der Hand vom Wirbel abreissen kann.
> Grüße und Danke
> Fil


Schnur wegschmeißen. 
Das hatte ich einmal mit ner Zielfischnur.
Die Schnur hat ne extrem schlechte Knotenfestigkeit.
Kann auch an schlechter Lagerug etc... (wurde ja schon genug dazu geschrieben) liegen.



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Für was zur Hölle, braucht man eine 30-er Schnur?


Warum nicht?
Karpfenfischen zb.


----------



## punkarpfen (27. Oktober 2019)

Hi, ich tippe auch auf eine zu alte Schnur.


----------



## hanzz (27. Oktober 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Grinner und Palomar


Wenn die auch nicht halten, ist was mit der Schnur. 
Und beim Palomar kann man eigentlich nix falsch machen. 



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Für was zur Hölle, braucht man eine 30-er Schnur?


Da fallen mir auf Anhieb zig Einsatzgebiete ein.


----------



## NaabMäx (27. Oktober 2019)

Humor  

Muss mal auf den Link zurück greifen. Nicht böse sein AB.
https://petriangeln.de/clinchknoten-und-verbesserter-clinchknoten-angelknoten/
Wenns den der Clinch sein soll.
Dann geh bei Nr. 1 zwei mal durch das Öhr und leg(Punkt 2) 7 Windungen, und Punkt 3 nicht vergessen. Ausserdem mach am Schnuranfang vorher schon 1-2 Hausfrauenknoten.
Solltest mal eine Geflochtene binden dann mach 15 Windungen (P2)

Option 2 anderer Knoten.
Option 3 Wirbel weg lassen.
Option 4 Las mal einen versierten Kollegen rann.
Wenn das nicht hält hau die Schnur weg.

Wenn es an der Zunge liegt, geh zum Arzt oder wechsle die Freundin.


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2019)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Für was zur Hölle, braucht man eine 30-er Schnur?


Was soll wer aus so einer Antwort ableiten? Cui bono - wem nützt sie?


----------



## NaabMäx (27. Oktober 2019)

Ach mein Humor heut wieder.

Für ne 30er hab ich seit fast 50 Jahren keinen Grund gefunden, wenn ihr einen habt, ist doch alles gut.
Et quis tibi prodest ut quis non nocere.
Hombre comprende.


----------



## Waller Michel (27. Oktober 2019)

Also ich hab hier zwar keinen Hippokratischen Eid für Angelschnüre abgelegt und das macht tatsächlich nix!
Deshalb gehe ich mal in deutscher Sprache auf Schnüre und Knoten ein 
Ne 30er Mono ist tatsächlich bei vielen Arten der Angelei vor wie nach nützlich!
Barbe ,Aal ,Karpfen auch Hechte etc . Als Schlagschnur oder dort wo viele Muschel und Steinkanten sind . 

Und um mal auf den TE einzugehen, ich denke auch das es nicht unbedingt am Knoten selbst liegt sondern daran das die Schnurr zu alt und brüchig ist!  Das ist mir auch schon paar mal passiert,  einfach mal die Schnurr tauschen.

LG Michael


----------



## Forelle74 (28. Oktober 2019)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Humor
> 
> Muss mal auf den Link zurück greifen. Nicht böse sein AB.
> https://petriangeln.de/clinchknoten-und-verbesserter-clinchknoten-angelknoten/



Zu dem Link:
Das ist schlecht so pauschal zu sagen.
Mir wurde er zb. Mit 8 Windungen gelernt.
Allerdings kann er  bei dünnerer Schnur trotzdem durchrutschen.
Wenn mann 10 oder n paar mehr macht ist das auch kein Problem. 
Dann machte aber auch Sinn den Knoten vorm kompletten zuziehen noch zu befeuchten. 
Damit sich die Schnur am Knoten nicht kräuselt.
5 Windungen ist mir generell zu wenig. 
Und Warum ab 0,40 ger Mono der Knoten nicht mehr geht erschließt sich mir auch nicht.
Zumindest geht's bei mir und hat auch schon einige schöne Fische gebracht. 
Viel macht halt auch die Erfahrung und probieren, probieren, probieren....


----------



## Waller Michel (28. Oktober 2019)

Absolut richtig! 
Die Anzahl der Windungen sollte man auch unbedingt von der Stärke der Schnur abhängig machen. 

LG


----------



## trawar (28. Oktober 2019)

Hört sich vielleicht seltsam an aber ich habe festgestellt das nicht jede Mono Schnur jeden Knoten abkann.
Zumindest bei den 3 oder 4 Herstellern und 5 durchmessern.
Meine verwendete 0,30er mag z.B. keinen Clinchknoten mit mehr als 5 Wicklungen dan kann man sie zerrießen und der reisst immer am Knoten ab so das die Wicklungen noch am Snap hängen, also nichts mit durch rutschen oder so.
Den Grinner z.B. mag die absolut nicht egal mit wie vielen Wicklungen.


----------



## Racklinger (28. Oktober 2019)

Eine 30er Schnur per Hand am Knoten abreissen? So schlecht kann man einen Knoten doch gar nicht binden, wenn man die Schnur befeuchtet (hab ich bei 0,20er noch nicht mal geschafft)
Probier einfach mal eine andere Schnur....


----------



## Forelle74 (28. Oktober 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Hört sich vielleicht seltsam an aber ich habe festgestellt das nicht jede Mono Schnur jeden Knoten abkann.
> Zumindest bei den 3 oder 4 Herstellern und 5 durchmessern.
> Meine verwendete 0,30er mag z.B. keinen Clinchknoten mit mehr als 5 Wicklungen dan kann man sie zerrießen und der reisst immer am Knoten ab so das die Wicklungen noch am Snap hängen, also nichts mit durch rutschen oder so.
> Den Grinner z.B. mag die absolut nicht egal mit wie vielen Wicklungen.



Hallo
Das sehe ich genauso wie @Racklinger .
Ne 30ger Mono bei der ich die nach dem Knoten mit der Hand abreißen kann kommt in den Müll.

Hab ich aber auch schon gehabt.
Ich kauf dann aber diese Marke beim gleichen Händler nicht mehr.
Oft liegst es an der Lagerung. 

Knotenfestigkeit ist des eine, dann noch die Schnur selber das andere.
Als Test
Ich Wickle einfach ein Stück ohne zu Knoten um den Tür griff,danach um die Zugwaage.
Wenn die Schnur nicht gleich abreißt passt es einigermaßen. 
So 5kg rum sollte sie schon aushalten. 
Ich gehe mal von einer Tragkraftangabe um die 6-8kg aus, bei 0,30ger Mono.
Das der Test nicht das Optimum ist, ist mir klar.
Aber wenn die Schnur den Test bestanden hat ist sie mir am Wasser nimmer gerissen. 
Ich teste aber nicht alle, nur die die mir einen komischen Eindruck  machen oder beim Knoten reißen.

Es kann schon mal passieren wenn man den Knoten nicht ordentlich macht das er beim Zugtest abreißt. 
Grad bei zu vielen Wicklungen und trocken binden.


----------



## Seele (28. Oktober 2019)

Drehst du den Wirbel selbst oder drehst du das kurze Ende um das lange Ende der Schnur um die Wicklungen zu erhalten? Im ersten Fall bekommst du eine Torsion auf die Schnur, die nicht gut für den Knoten ist und gerade beim zuziehen kann das schon sein, dass die Schnur dann reißt. Wichtig ist auch darauf zu achten, dass die Wicklungen beim zu Ziehen sauber aneinenander liegen. Auch Fluocarbon kann beim Clinchknoten bisschen zickig sein.


----------



## Waller Michel (28. Oktober 2019)

Ja klar , nicht jede Schnur hat die selbe Knotenfestigkeit da spielen viele Faktoren eine Rolle wir Härte ,Dehnung, Beschichtung etc .
Und trotzdem, jede halbwegs normale Mono Schnur lässt sich mit dem Clinch Knoten halbwegs gut knoten wenn Sie in Ordnung ist. 
Mein Tip ist einfach mal ne neue Schnur drauf machen. 


LG Michael


----------



## oberfranke (29. Oktober 2019)

Ich binde meine Clinch Knoten etwas anders.
Schnur zweimal durchs Öhr- Schlaufe bilden- wickeln - durch die Schlaufe stecken- fertig. Mach ich seit gut 40 Jahren so- hält bisher völlig problemfrei.

Probiere mal nen komplett anderen Knoten- wenn der auch nicht hält, liegt es an der Schnur- dann Mülltonne.


----------



## Waller Michel (29. Oktober 2019)

Wollte in diesem Zusammenhang nur mal erzählen, das ich mir mal in einem Angelgeschäft ne neue Rolle gekauft hatte und mir direkt ne Mono Schnur hatte drauf ziehen lassen. Es war damals ne Schnur von Gamakatsu die ich auf vielen Rollen drauf hatte und mit der ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden war , dies betraf auch die Knotenfestigkeit !
Bei der neuen Rolle mit der neuen schnur wars dann aber ganz anders, die knoten hielten nicht und mit einige male hin und her knicken konnte man sogar die Schnur zum brechen bringen. 
Endgültig hatte sich das ganze zwar nie geklärt, jedoch vermute ich stark das man mir einen uralten Ladenhüter auf die Rolle gezogen hatte !

LG


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe gerade mein Uraltschätzchen aus dem Keller geholt, 0,60 Mono Hausmarke Moritz, Bocholt. Gekauft zwischen 90 und 95, Großrolle zum Sparpreis von 10 DM im Angebot. Clinchknoten durch einen Schlüsselring, anderes Ende um den Besenstiel. Der eindeutige Verlierer heißt Schlüsselring. Also bei passender Lagerung macht dieser Schnur das Alter nichts aus, Clinchknoten hat selbst bei 0,60 Schnur gehalten, sieht durch die Dicke der Schnur natürlich nicht ganz so fachmännisch aus.


----------



## Andal (29. Oktober 2019)

So lange monofile Schnur nur absolut dunkel gelagert wird und Temperatur und Luftfeuchtigkeit nicht das bewohnbare Level verlassen, hält sie so ziemlich unbegrenzt. Ich habe Schnüre, auch dünne, die liegen derart "dry aged" schon seit gut 10 - 15 Jahren so im Schrank in blechernen Keksdosen und sind trotzdem noch wie neu.


----------



## Waller Michel (30. Oktober 2019)

Ja hab ich auch schon des öfteren gelesen das es wohl fast ausschließlich die UV Einstrahlung sein soll !
Bei Gummi verflüchtigen sich ja irgendwann mal die Weichmacher ,keine Ahnung ob sowas in ner handelsüblichen Mono auch drin steckt? 

LG


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (30. Oktober 2019)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Für was zur Hölle, braucht man eine 30-er Schnur?


Da wir hier im Junganglerbereich sind und es Monofile geht, find ich den Spruch ziemlich daneben!

Für Anfänger halte ich, wenn es auf Hecht, Aal, Graser oder Karpfen über Satzerniveau geht, alles unter 35er für grob fahrlässig!
Wenn man genügend Erfahrung hat, kann man beurteilen, welches Gerät man in der jeweiligen Sitation braucht.
Da spielen viele Faktoren eine Rolle:
Zu erwartende Zielfischgröße, Hängergefahr, mögliche Beifänge, Wurfkünste, Drillerfahrung...
Und, auch bei alten Hasen oft unterschätzt, die mangelhaften individuellen Fähigkeiten konstant tragfähige Knoten zu binden zu können! 

Reserven schaden nicht und am Anfang einer Angelkarriere wird man sie öfter in Anspruch nehmen müssen, als einem lieb ist, weil  vielleicht der eine oder andere Wurf nicht da landet wo er hin soll oder man nicht weiß, wer gerade wen drillt...

Den Drang zu feines Geschirr benutzten zu wollen ist eine meiner Jugendsünden, die aber sicher die allermeisten Angler kennen.
Bei vielen Angelarten hat die Schnurstärke letztendlich keinerlei Einfluß auf den Fangerfolg, zu schwacher Schnur aber schon.

Deswegen wird bei den meisten Anglern mit zunehmender Erfahrung die Schnur wieder, parallel zu ihren Fischen, dicker...


----------



## Semmelmehl (30. Oktober 2019)

Hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit nem Hakenknoten.
Hab bis heute nicht rausbekommen, woran es lag ... hab dann einen anderen Knoten verwendet, seitdem keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (30. Oktober 2019)

Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Da wir hier im Junganglerbereich sind und es Monofile geht, find ich den Spruch ziemlich daneben!
> 
> Für Anfänger halte ich, wenn es auf Hecht, Aal, Graser oder Karpfen über Satzerniveau geht, alles unter 35er für grob fahrlässig!
> Wenn man genügend Erfahrung hat, kann man beurteilen, welches Gerät man in der jeweiligen Sitation braucht.
> ...


Weiß auch nicht, was die alle mit ihrem Schnurdurchmesser haben. Hier fischt im Fließwasser mit der Spinnrute niemand unter 0,22 auf Forellen, die meisten nutzen 0,25er (ich auch). Trotzdem werden jedes Jahr sehr gute Fische gelandet. Und auf große Karpfen würde ich ehrlich gesagt auch (wenn keine Geflochtene) mit 0.28er bis 0.30er angeln. Da hat man noch genug Reserven für Hindernisse, Abrieb etc.
LG


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. November 2019)

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Clinchknoten, genauso wie der Blutknoten, unnötig wie die Eier vom Papst.
Das sind beides Knoten deren Daseinsberechtigung darin liegt, dass sie so einfach zu binden sind und sie deshalb so weit verbreitet sind.
In Bezug auf die Tragkraft, sind sie mit praktisch jeder Schnur, das Schlechteste was ein Mensch überhaupt als Knoten binden kann!

Ich decke meinen kompletten Bedarf an Knoten ab, mit:
- Palomarknoten
- Grinnerknoten
- doppelter Grinnerknoten
- FG- Knot
- Chirurgenschlaufe
- Snood 1
- Stopperknoten Überhand
- Kreuzknoten
- No Knot Knoten(Karpfenvorfächer z.B. Line Aligner, KD- Rig...)

Bestimmt habe ich einen vergessen, aber ich glaube das sind alle Knoten, die sich bei mir durchgesetzt haben und die ich für alle Situationen/Eventualitäten benötige.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (4. November 2019)

@Sensitivfischer das stimmt schon, allerdings nützt mir die höchste Tragkraft leider auch nix, wenn der Wirbel/(Haken-)öse an irgendeinem unförmigen Knoten, der sich teils auch wieder lockert (Mono/FC) schief und krumm steht, statt eben sauber wie bei einem verbesserten Clinchknoten. Wo's geht, hast du natürlich recht. 
LG


----------



## Laichzeit (4. November 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist der Clinchknoten, genauso wie der Blutknoten, unnötig wie die Eier vom Papst.
> Das sind beides Knoten deren Daseinsberechtigung darin liegt, dass sie so einfach zu binden sind und sie deshalb so weit verbreitet sind.
> In Bezug auf die Tragkraft, sind sie mit praktisch jeder Schnur, das Schlechteste was ein Mensch überhaupt als Knoten binden kann!


Zumindest in Baden-Württemberg sind das auch die beiden Knoten, die man in den Kursen zum Fischereischein lernt. Den Blutknoten finde ich sehr ungeschickt zu binden und habe den auch nie am Wasser verwendet. Absolut unbrauchbar.


----------



## alexpp (5. November 2019)

Wer den verbesserten Clinchknoten verteufelt, hat ihn anscheinend zu oft schlecht gebunden. Dieser Knoten ist und bleibt natürlich ein guter Knoten.
Wie jeder Knoten muss er sich sauber zuziehen, das ist wichtig! Das ist bekanntlich beim Fluorocarbon, aber auch manchmal bei üblichen monofilen Schnüren problematisch. Andererseits gibt es Schnure, die ziemlich glatt sind. Der Knoten zieht sich leicht sauber zu, rutscht aber schneller durch. Hier helfen mehr Windungen und/oder das Ende der Schnur anschmelzen bzw. verdicken. Am besten seine Bindekunst mit Zerreißversuchen testen.


----------



## Nemo (5. November 2019)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Ach mein Humor heut wieder.
> 
> Für ne 30er hab ich seit fast 50 Jahren keinen Grund gefunden, wenn ihr einen habt, ist doch alles gut.
> Et quis tibi prodest ut quis non nocere.
> Hombre comprende.



Musst halt mal große Fische jagen, nicht nur Bait 

@kanon 
Hast du denn alle Varianten durch? Gleicher Wirbel, gleicher Knoten, andere Schnur? Anderer Wirbel, gleicher Knoten, gleiche Schnur? Gleicher Wirbel, anderer Knoten, gleiche Schnur? etc.? Liest du hier noch mit?


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. November 2019)

Nemo schrieb:


> Liest du hier noch mit?



Ne, diese ganze Seite hat er sich zeitmäßig noch nicht anschauen können.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (6. November 2019)

Auf den verbesserten Clinch lass ich nix kommen:
Er ist seit Beginn meiner 30jährigen Angelkarriere mein Standartknoten und wird es auch bleiben, da er mich nie im Stich gelassen hat.

Natürlich hab auch andere, wie z.B.den Grinner ausprobiert, mit doppelt gelegter bei Geflochtener und und und...
Trotzdem bin ich immer wieder zum Clinch zurückgekehrt.
Nicht, daß ich die anderen Knoten nicht hinbekommen würde:
Ich binde auf einem schwankenden Boot einen FG in unter drei Minuten und, wenns sein muss auch einen 20er Köfi-Plättchenhäkchen freihändig .

Aber:
Er mag keine Höhstleistungen bringen, doch bringt einen zuverlässig ans Ziel wie ein zweier Golf:
Den Clinch binde ich auch nachts im Schneeregen, beim Ruttenansitz mit klammgefrorenen Fingern.
Selbst wenn dem Kumpel beim zubereiten des Jagertees der Rum ausgekommen ist und er den Teebeutel kaum noch in die Thermosflasche gepresst bekam.
So sauber, daß er nicht von einem unter Idealbedingungen unterscheidbar sein wird.
Ohne die Stirnlampe anzuschalten versteht sich.

Das wichtigste bei einem Knoten ist, das er sauber gebunden wird.
Immer und unter allen Bedungungen.
Genau daran scheitern in der Praxis aber die meisten:
Schaut den Kollegen, und da mein ich nicht nur die Gelegenheitswurmbader, mal auf die Knoten. 
V.a. wenn ihr, wie wir das ja alle machen, die Schnurreste anderer einsammelt, die sie im oder am Wasser hinterlassen haben.
Selbst Interpretationen eines einfachen Clinches werden da oft schon zu abstrakten Kunstwerken oder Karrikaturen...

Tacklefreaks können sich bei den Knoten gerne austoben.
Ich mach das auch manchmal.

Aber im Alltag reicht mir der Clinch:
Die Erfahrung hat meine Schnur wieder etwas dicker werden lassen (und niemand wir mir nachsagen, daß ich grob fische) drum muss ich am Knoten nicht die letzten Prozente rausschinden, aber hab noch etwas Reserve wenn die Schnur n´mal ein Hindernis berührt...

Die paar mal , in denen ich wirklich einen Fisch abreissen lassen musste, fallen mir selbst schwer, mir zu glauben.
Da es hätte ein stärkerer Knoten aber auch nicht mehr rausgerissen...

Abgesehen davon:
Nur mal eine einfache Standart Hechtausrüstung als Beispiel.
Von den 12 kg Tragkraft, die der Hersteller verspricht, bleiben real vielleicht noch neun.
Ein halbwegs anständig gebundener Clinch hält noch gut die Hälfte: Samma bei fümf.

Und jetzt zeigt mir bitte mal Eure Videos, wo ihr zeigt was mit Euren Ruten passiert, wenn Ihr damit 5kg vom Boden hebt...


----------

